# Soldadura en PCB doble cara



## downhilldh (May 19, 2008)

Hola foreros, resulta que estoy desarollando el proyecto de fin de curso y la única solución que encontré para el circuito impreso fue diseñarlo a doble cara. Ahora me encuentro con el dilema de como soldar por la cara superior los componentes tales como zocalos DIP, connectores, etc... 
Evidentemente con resistencias, condensadores no electrolíticos i este tipo de componentes no hay problema pq dejan las patas a la vista.
Alguno me puede aportar algun truquillo? o me limito a usar una punta fina para el soldador y mucha paciencia?

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## pepechip (May 19, 2008)

Hay zocalos de circuitos integrados que tienen los pines mas altos, para permitir su soldadura.

Yo cambiaria el diseño del PCB para hacer que sobre dichos elementos no caiga ninguna soldadura.
Hay ocasiones que realizar varios puentes, reduce gastos y simplifica el diseño.


----------



## downhilldh (May 20, 2008)

Pepe chip, gracias por el consejo pero ya no hay vuelta atras, el diseño esta hecho y en un par de semanas tiene que estar montado funcionando, con un trabajo por escrito y yo exponiendolo...

Miraré a ver eso de los zocalos y si no probare de estañar los pads con bastante estaño y un poco de flujo y calentar la placa a ver si solda, como si fuese para componentes QFP.

Un saludo y gracias por dejar tu comentario!


----------



## El nombre (May 20, 2008)

Para los zócalos usa pin torneado. Te deja soldar de maravilla tanto por un lado como por otro.
Para los teminales lo tienes más crudo. No por eso no se va a quedar bien. Ahí tienes la carne, tocar el fuego vuleta y vuelta y... (que me voy)

Dependiendo del tipo de terminal se puede quitar la carcasa de plástico. Sueldas y luego montas. Otra solución (la que más resultado da) es soldar por la parte del termina lo más próximo a la placa y solo los terminales. Le das la vuelta y aplicas calor con una pistola decapante (calor a punta-pala y centrado en el conecto haciendo una leve presión. Funde todo por igual (no te pases con el estaño) Después (cuando hayas terminado) suledas la otra parte. No te pases con la presión ni con el tiempo de enfriar la placa. Se puede despegar el cobre si no tienes paciencia.

Saludos y mucha suerte.


----------

